# Sellers Wants To Go Back On Deal - Harassment



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Haven't been on a lot lately due to real life commitments however when this problem arose I knew the chaps to ask!

I recently bought 3 vintage Omegas from a lady who heard I was into watches

I paid her pretty near the mark on all 3 and she seemed happy

Fast forward a month and I've sold one and had work done to another.

Problem is the women is now texting me non-stop saying I paid too little, she wants one back (the one i sold) and that I actually stole the third one!

I've been ignoring the txts but she now says she has my address and is threatening solicitors etc

What would you do?


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Been there! Mine were through a trade though.

For me it was easier to just give them back. The moaner didn't know quite what to make of that but I gave him honest values on them and told him he might get more on the bay, then have the fee's to pay and the headaches from e.bay buyers (groan!) so would be as good as level on them.

He actually brought them back to me after touting them around town and realising that not many shops want to buy low-end vintage Omega watches and I send him away.

I'd present her some paperwork with the work carried out and costs so far to put them into saleable (or wearable) condition and give her the option to pay it.


----------



## gmc38 (Dec 3, 2010)

If as you say you gave her a fair price then just tell her to p**s off. Attempting to reach some form of compromise may appear an admission of guilt.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

levon2807 said:


> I paid her pretty near the mark on all 3


If that's the case why is she bothering you, and why are you posting about it?

If you did the right thing on the price of the watches, ignore the contacts and move on.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

You offered a price, she accepted it. Simple as that. She hasn't got a leg to stand on.


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys

I feel like gmc38 is right and that any attempt at compromise would show guilt on my part (where there is none)

I just suppose I'm a softy and didn't want this lady upset and while I know there's no grounds for it I was a little worried about her solicitor bluster


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Text her back saying if she doesn't stop, you will report her to the police for harassment. Or just carry on ignoring the daft old bint, you haven't done anything wrong.


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

levon2807 said:


> I just suppose I'm a softy and didn't want this lady upset and while I know there's no grounds for it I was a little worried about her solicitor bluster


The softy bit I understand, however her threats are full of hot air as she doesn't have a leg to stand on. Text her back saying that you are looking forward to her solicitor's letter. You won't get one, no solicitor would make a case out of this.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

she accepted a price and you bought them, let her send a letter it will just cost her money at the end of the day , shes just trying it on 

if you do get a letter just ignore it (as already stated they dont have aleg to stand on) , then a month later i'd text her asking if she knows a cheap solicitor.

you dont have to send her anything regarding what you have paid and had done to the watches, once purchased they have nothing to do with her.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Keep hold of all correspondence and stuff. She sounds a bit dotty.


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

People tend to mention solicitors etc. in a desperate attempt to frighten someone into giving way. Ignore her, she accepted your offer and that's that.


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Thank you guys, I knew myself that she had no chance but its just reassuring to hear it


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Whilst she probably has no comeback it could come back to bite you on the @rse. older lady done out of the family jewels by under paying con man, the local papers love a story like that so she might have some purchase with her threats, has she got any big male relations in her family.

:lol: :lol:

From a local council page warning the elderly of various scams and cons.



> Gold and jewellery buyers at the door - 19 April 2013
> 
> Trading Standards are warning people to beware of unsolicited callers who have been knocking on doors in the Coundon area asking to buy gold and jewellery.
> 
> ...


Only you will know how honest your offer was.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Thatâ€™s not very pleasant but its best not to bite. Just ignore it. Keep the texts and any correspondence.


----------



## PCthug (Jan 13, 2013)

Why not do searches on the same watches and send her the results, showing that you give her a fair price.

These could be from ebay via the completed listings or by taking them into a jewellers and getting a written valuation.


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

I suspect she has had some change of heart about the sale for some specific reason, either because someone has fed her some story about the watches being worth more than she got for them, or some relative wanted them and is putting pressure on her to get them back.

I would tell her firmly and simply that the deal was perfectly fair and that you require her to stop communicating with you. Then state that that if she persists in texting, writing, etc., that you will make a formal complaint to the Police for harassment under Section 2 of the Protection from Harassment Act 1997, as amended, and the Malicious Communications Act 1988.

To quote the CPS; Although harassment is not specifically defined it can include repeated attempts to impose unwanted communications and contacts upon a victim in a manner that could be expected to cause distress or fear in any reasonable person.

That should make her think. And if she does persist, I would make a formal complaint to the Police claiming harassment, not least to protect yourself from any potential adverse publicity. The story won't sound so good if the police have visited her (which is usually a minimum action in cases of alleged harassment) to remind her that her behaviour is actually against the law. Also, if you are on the receiving end of any threats against you personally, report it immediately.

I somehow doubt you will hear from a solicitor since the chance of success on her part will be low and the cost of a solicitor would be prohibitive anyway.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I can just imagine her offspring/ will benefactors saying- "YOU SHOULDN'T HAVE SOLD THEM AMEEGAS!!- THEY'RE WORTH FARSANDS AND FARSANDS!"

As the others have said, ignore the woman, you offered, she accepted- no normal person would go asking for more once the deal is done 

John


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm a tad surprised at some of the replies given we've only got one side of the story.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> I'm a tad surprised at some of the replies given we've only got one side of the story.


Hi Bond

I don't think you'll get the sellers version of events as I wouldn't have thought she'd even know the first thing about Horological fora :blink:

John


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

johnbaz said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a tad surprised at some of the replies given we've only got one side of the story.
> ...


As my old mother used to say

"Son there are three sides to every story................yours, theirs and the truth"

If I'm ever in trouble and in front of 12 of my peers I hope that some of the posters here aren't on the jury

:lol: :lol:


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Bond,

I don't think we're really in the game of justice-by-forum, for myself I merely commenting on the info we have at face value and what I would do if faced with what was described.

Mind if you think the English legal system is any less biased, I'm afraid in reality it's really more like that portrayed Blackadder Goes Forth 'Corporal Punishment' episode where Blackadder is found guilty of shooting and eating carrier pigeon Speckled Jim. He sends for genious lawyer Bob Massingbird who was notorious for getting people off, included convincing a jury that a man who had a blooded knife standing over a dead man, who was seen stabbing the man, in front of 13 witnesses, as well as saying "I'm glad I killed the b'tard" that he was not guilty. Many a truth said in jest :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

RTM Boy said:


> Hi Bond,
> 
> I don't think we're really in the game of justice-by-forum, for myself I merely commenting on the info we have at face value and what I would do if faced with what was described.
> 
> Mind if you think the English legal system is any less biased, I'm afraid in reality it's really more like that portrayed Blackadder Goes Forth 'Corporal Punishment' episode where Blackadder is found guilty of shooting and eating carrier pigeon Speckled Jim. He sends for genious lawyer Bob Massingbird who was notorious for getting people off, included convincing a jury that a man who had a blooded knife standing over a dead man, who was seen stabbing the man, in front of 13 witnesses, as well as saying "I'm glad I killed the b'tard" that he was not guilty. Many a truth said in jest :lol:


I know all about the English justice system, I've been done over by it on several occasions. I suspect it was my Scottish accent that was the problem, the Judge just didn't understand what I was trying to tell him.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

BondandBigM said:


> RTM Boy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Bond,
> ...


Probably never been called a dobber or bam before, so no wonder he didn't understand you :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

I suspect the sellers side of the story wouldn't change many minds, especially after 30 odd abusive texts 

Thanks for the reassurance chaps


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

Does she know where you live ?

If so , then you never know what plan she might have


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

RTM Boy said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > RTM Boy said:
> ...


Reminds me when I first moved "down the south" in the 80's, I got a job as foreman come manager in an engineering place. I would go into the workshop in the morning and fire out the list of the days work only to be met by blank faces and the blokes all looking at one another. They didn't have a clue what I was saying.

Stupid English people, so insular and unwilling to learn foreign languages. Not much changed these days either.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

levon2807 said:


> I suspect the sellers side of the story wouldn't change many minds, especially after 30 odd abusive texts
> 
> Thanks for the reassurance chaps


As you haven't really enlightened us to the actual deal, as in what were the watches, how much you paid, how much you sold one on for, was it as a going concern or did you just cash in for the gold value yada yada

With all that in mind

#1sidedstory


----------



## Uncle Alec (Feb 14, 2011)

BondandBigM said:


> RTM Boy said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


My sympathies Bond. Mind you, your fault in the first place - whatever possessed to go to Sunderland?


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Isnâ€™t Sunderland the capital of Scotland?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Sunderland ???










:lol: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

When you are trying to make a living you can't be to choosy where you end up

:lol: :lol:


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

It all sounds legal to me given what you posted in your first post. Invoice her for wasting your time.

Then when she is shocked, the modern reply is to teabag her.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

shadowninja said:


> Then when she is shocked, the modern reply is to teabag her.


tis the modern way


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> shadowninja said:
> 
> 
> > Then when she is shocked, the modern reply is to teabag her.
> ...


Yes, in the future, we will do away with prisons and just have professional teabaggers.


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

BondandBigM said:


> When you are trying to make a living you can't be to choosy where you end up
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Tell me about it... Slough. I'll say nothing more.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> johnbaz said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


Ha ha ha!!

Bond my friend- that made me chortle muchly :lol: :lol:

Your mum sounds like she was a very astute lady :notworthy:

John


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Slough ARRR the smell of Mar bars, Dundee road anyway! :lol:


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

Block her number? :yes:


----------



## saxon46 (Mar 7, 2013)

if She was happy with the price at the time.........sell her to sod off,I would


----------

